# martin Jaguar Take-Down



## I'm Not Ted

I'm not sure but I'm glad you posted this thread. I am DYING to know.


----------



## bowhunterprime

They are up for sale already. You can get one on a couple of different on-line web sites. I don't know how it shoots, but there is a guy on here who ordered some for his church youth group. When he gets them he will shoot them and let us all know what they are like. -Chris


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I want to know when they will be available from Martin. Just curious.


----------



## Landjaeger

It looks a lot like a PSE Coyote which is not a good thing.

If it shoots like a Coyote it should be a pretty short lived design. Martin can do better than that.


----------



## J0nathan

I had my eye on that same bow... It looks nice, and the price is unbelievable.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Landjaeger said:


> It looks a lot like a PSE Coyote which is not a good thing.
> 
> If it shoots like a Coyote it should be a pretty short lived design. Martin can do better than that.


I like the looks of it but I have to agree. That's what a lot of people seem to say.


----------



## baltaras

Guys the bow for sale now a there are 8 ordered thru the archery shop i shoot at.And the riser is from the jaguar compunded bow martin stopped makeing.Not sure how it will shoot.

Matin Venom 66"amo 
50#@28"
carbon express heritage 90's


----------



## SandSquid

bowhunterprime said:


> They are up for sale already. You can get one on a couple of different on-line web sites.


You can _order _one.... does not mean you can _get_ one. 




> there is a guy on here who ordered some for his church youth group. When he gets them he will shoot them and let us all know what they are like.



That is me. I and my kids are waiting, not so patiently, for them to arrive.

For several months we've been being told "the middle/end of March" so they should be here soon


----------



## jd5string

I'm Not Ted said:


> I want to know when they will be available from Martin. Just curious.


I called Martin on Friday, March 20 and they said they are having a hard time getting the parts for the bow, and another shipment is due to come in this month. By the sounds of it they're being imported. The person at Martin did not say when this month. I want to check one out too. You can't even order one from the Martin Online Store.


----------



## mjandy

*thanks*

thanks for all the info i guess we all got to play the waiting game can't wait to get it myself mike


----------



## SandSquid

Someone posted on the Martin Forums Yesterday:


> *I just got one of your new Jaguar T/D's* and love it! I am happy to see that such an awsome product can be produced here in the USA at a very reasonable price. Thanks Martin/Howatt....you guy's ROCK!!!


( http://martinarchery.com/mtechforum/showthread.php?t=4308 )


----------



## SandSquid

Spoke w/ some folks yesterday about the Jaguar Take Down....

A limited number of bows were shipped already, they are currenlty waiting on the next batch of limbs to arrive from "overseas". They are in a container, on a ship, in transit.

For those that want the limbs only, to make a recurve out of an existing riser, you need to order Part # C-19


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Funny. I always assumed that Martin was made in the USA. Maybe the big american flag on their homepage that says MADE IN USA. Strange it would be coming "overseas".


----------



## SandSquid

I'm Not Ted said:


> MADE IN USA.


What was conveyed to me was that they got overwhelmed (perhaps underestimated demand???) and could not make enough recurve limbs fast enough without negatively impacting their compound bow production. Makes good business sense to me. Don't get me wrong I'm about as patriotic as you would expect from a Sailor who volunteered for "shore duty" to Iraq and Kuwait... but if it comes down to "made in the USA" and waiting 6 months for a bow, or get it 3 months sooner because it was "Assembled in the US from foreign and domestic parts." I'm going for the bow sooner rather than later.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

See and you are a good man for that but I would rather have it later.


----------



## LoneHunter069

*too badd*

well guys i hate to tell ya but i shot one a few days ago ,,and that darn thing is awesome...goin to get mine hopefully tom,,,very smooth shooter and well balanced..with the extra threaded holes for those who like accesiories..the grip is another awesome feature.....all i can say is the bow is fast,smooth,extremely well balanced, looks awesome,,and its a take down to boot...that camo is something else....and almost forgot that hand shock is lower than i expected.....i shot the 50 lb version. my first four shots with this bow were in the ten ring with three touching...of course that was only twelve yards so i give it a big thumbs up..plus i wanna be sure i can get the same arrows i tested in it lol,cause they sure liked that bow... .....hope this helps also they should be available since my local shop has about ten in stock right now.


----------



## dave*

Lonehunter that is some good news, I put an order in for two a few months back , ((a 45# and a 55# ( to grow into ) )), I figured for the price order two,

Only problem is the waiting part.

My shop guy said the limbs looked suspiciously "italian" to him, and if so they should be a decent limb.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

hey lonehunter send me a pm with what arrows u used for that 50# bow! :darkbeer:thanks!


----------



## LoneHunter069

*cool*

yeah just looking over the limbs i don't think there will be much of a problem lol,,unless someone abuses them..they look like higher quality limbs to me....so i'm gonna try em and hope for the best....i'm serious ,,i couldn't find one flaw on that whole bow,,,,,can't wait..:smile:


----------



## SandSquid

LoneHunter069 said:


> yeah just looking over the limbs i don't think there will be much of a problem lol,,unless someone abuses them..they look like higher quality limbs to me....so i'm gonna try em and hope for the best....i'm serious ,,i couldn't find one flaw on that whole bow,,,,,can't wait..:smile:


The "first set" (those that shipped and are in stores now) of limbs were rpoduced in-house by Martin. The next batch to be shipped will have limbs that were contracted out.

I have a pretty good idea who they were outsourced to, and if my guess holds true, the limbs will be even better (IMO) than if Martin made them in-house.


----------



## LoneHunter069

*yep*

mine were the first ones shipped and hope they hold up,,,if not i think martin will take care of everything...what do ya think...


----------



## jd5string

SandSquid said:


> The "first set" (those that shipped and are in stores now) of limbs were rpoduced in-house by Martin. The next batch to be shipped will have limbs that were contracted out.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea who they were outsourced to, and if my guess holds true, the limbs will be even better (IMO) than if Martin made them in-house.


Samick???


----------



## LoneHunter069

*few pics*

[/attach]][/attach][/attach]


----------



## LoneHunter069

*well that didn't work too good lol*

View attachment 552901


View attachment 552902


----------



## LoneHunter069

*one more time*


----------



## LoneHunter069

*about done*

View attachment 552905


View attachment 552906


----------



## SandSquid

*Does your shop have any Camo 30# bows? *
I can send you some paypal if you can buy and ship to me, I WANT ONE.... NOW!!!!


From the pictures I can see, it looks stunning!

Now I wish I had ordered the Camo Version instead of the Black riser.


----------



## LoneHunter069

*yes it is*

the camo is awesome..i love it ,,,everything about this bow that is....i personally like the grip too...it just feels so good in your hand..i let my uncle shoot mine this morning and hes a big compound shooter...should've seen the smile on his face after he kept double lunging that ole 3-d buck....he just shook his head...don't know that he'll get one but to say he was impressed with it is an understatement....


----------



## mjandy

*martin jaguar*

spoke to martin yesterday they expect a new shipment to ship to fill most orders in 3 too 4 weeks the camo looks good i was leaning torards the black one still goto wait thanks mike


----------



## teknoclash

How much does the bow cost?


----------



## SandSquid

MSRP is ONLY $119.00!!!!


----------



## I'm Not Ted

That is what scares me. 120 dollars? Seems kinda fishy.


----------



## jmvargas

I'm Not Ted said:


> That is what scares me. 120 dollars? Seems kinda fishy.


......they must have a large overrun stock of the compound risers which they are converting and having the limbs made elsewhere......kinda scary but how can you go wrong at that price.....reminds me of my PSE kingfisher which is similarly priced...made in china...and not a bad shooter either!!....


----------



## SueO

SandSquid said:


> MSRP is ONLY $119.00!!!!


I just talked to the GM at Martin to make sure, MAP on the new Jag Takedown is actually $139.99. The risers aren't overstock but brand new risers being built for this bow. I hope this clears up a little bit of the confusion.
Happy Shooting!
Sue


----------



## DeanRM

I got a Black 40# Jaguar T/D about 3 weeks ago. The limbs came from Howatt. I was told that Martin was trying to set up manufacturing of the limbs in thier Walla Walla factory. I don't know if that ever happened.

I love the bow. It has no hand shock, super easy to shoot. I think the fact that you can set it up being so center shot along with the elevated rest helps to get awesome arrow flight.

You really can't go wrong with this bow...espically for the price!

Hope you guy's arrive soon!:smile:


----------



## jmvargas

SueO said:


> I just talked to the GM at Martin to make sure, MAP on the new Jag Takedown is actually $139.99. The risers aren't overstock but brand new risers being built for this bow. I hope this clears up a little bit of the confusion.
> Happy Shooting!
> Sue


.....now i want one too!!


----------



## s.a.w.

*can you show pics of the black*



DeanRM said:


> I got a Black 40# Jaguar T/D about 3 weeks ago. The limbs came from Howatt. I was told that Martin was trying to set up manufacturing of the limbs in thier Walla Walla factory. I don't know if that ever happened.
> 
> I love the bow. It has no hand shock, super easy to shoot. I think the fact that you can set it up being so center shot along with the elevated rest helps to get awesome arrow flight.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with this bow...espically for the price!
> 
> Hope you guy's arrive soon!:smile:


Can you show pics of the black


----------



## s.a.w.

*best place to order on line.*



SueO said:


> I just talked to the GM at Martin to make sure, MAP on the new Jag Takedown is actually $139.99. The risers aren't overstock but brand new risers being built for this bow. I hope this clears up a little bit of the confusion.
> Happy Shooting!
> Sue


What would be the best place to order online. I have one on order at stringsling.com they are out of florida. they say the order is on hold !


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*

(Be happy you have the option to wait on one)I got an email saying they will not be makeing these in Left Hand. Oh well they do look nice though :tongue:
John


----------



## SCS

I just got back from Bowhunters Superstore. They say they have "a ton of them" ordered. Haven't seen any yet.
Steve


----------



## s.a.w.

*I am left handed also.*

I was tought to shoot right when I was 14 yrs old man that was a long time ago. I am still left eye dominant though and it took awhile to learn hwo to site. I shoot instinctivly.


----------



## s.a.w.

*scs*

I talked to string slinger also today and they said they should have had thiers by now.


----------



## Eldermike

Talked to Martin today, the limbs are in and they are working to fill back orders, which one of those is mine.


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*



s.a.w. said:


> I was tought to shoot right when I was 14 yrs old man that was a long time ago. I am still left eye dominant though and it took awhile to learn hwo to site. I shoot instinctivly.


Could shooting rh be possible for me? Oh i'm RH but shoot LH due to being blind in my right eye.
John


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Yes. When shooting instinctivly, you don't really aim. You just look at where you want to hit and let your brain do the work subconsiously. Hard to explain.


----------



## buckmark23

s.a.w. said:


> I was tought to shoot right when I was 14 yrs old man that was a long time ago. I am still left eye dominant though and it took awhile to learn hwo to site. I shoot instinctivly.


This is how I shoot. I just look at where I want it to hit and focus on a dot/spot with my left eye(dominant eye). It took me about 4-5 months before I became comfortable shooting this way. 



I'm Not Ted said:


> Yes. When shooting instinctivly, you don't really aim. You just look at where you want to hit and let your brain do the work subconsiously. Hard to explain.


That's pretty much it in a nutshell.


I would also like to see the jaguar bow. It looks like a great deal.


----------



## skynyr

*Jag Takedown*

I'm ITCHING to get my hands on one of these. (45#) Does anyone know who's got them in stock? :tongue:


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Just do a search on Martin Jaguar Takedown on Google and you will get a ton of them. Pick your poison from there. Good luck!


----------



## skynyr

Thanks Captain Obvious. :set1_applaud: 
Looked like every thing Google pulled up was out of stock/not available. Thought maybe someone had a line on em.


----------



## Eldermike

skynyr said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious. :set1_applaud:
> Looked like every thing Google pulled up was out of stock/not available. Thought maybe someone had a line on em.



You are not going to find them in stock until all the back orders are filled, that's what a nice young lady at Martin told me. They have the limbs so they are building bows now. So, the quickest way to get one is to get one on backorder at a dealer, that's where they will go first.


----------



## skynyr

*good call*

Good call Eldermike. I think I'll go that route.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

skynyr said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious. :set1_applaud:
> Looked like every thing Google pulled up was out of stock/not available. Thought maybe someone had a line on em.


Well YOURE WELCOME! You know, I looked at them close to a month ago. Didn't realize they went out that fast.


----------



## Eldermike

Has anyone recieved their back ordered Jaguar yet? I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## rattus58

*Jaguar Limbs?*

Who's making the limbs for Martin? I thought they did all their own stuff...

How does this compare to the Dorado you think?

Aloha.. Tom  :beer:


----------



## Ratdog68

*From what I hear...*

Damon Howatt Archery is making the limbs for Martin. Both are WA State bow makers. I have one on order.




rattus58 said:


> Who's making the limbs for Martin? I thought they did all their own stuff...
> 
> How does this compare to the Dorado you think?
> 
> Aloha.. Tom  :beer:


----------



## SandSquid

Ratdog68 said:


> Damon Howatt Archery is making the limbs for Martin. Both are WA State bow makers. I have one on order.


Partially correct. D.H. made the FIRST production run of limbs... Those first ones that shipped last month. The second run of limbs are coming from elsewhere. This is straight scoop right from Martin. I have had SEVERAL on order (since December) for the Youth Group I coach. The kids (OK, myself and "Coach Mrs.Squid") are really twitching to get their mitts on them!


----------



## rattus58

How does the Martin Square with the Dorado?

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## SandSquid

rattus58 said:


> How does the Martin Square with the Dorado?


Haven't gotten mine yet. But in speaking w/ someone who was lucky enough to get his already, he really REALLY likes it.


----------



## Eldermike

SandSquid said:


> Haven't gotten mine yet. But in speaking w/ someone who was lucky enough to get his already, he really REALLY likes it.



I know you are way ahead of me on your order, so hurry up and get yours.


----------



## SandSquid

Eldermike said:


> I know you are way ahead of me on your order, so hurry up and get yours.


Soon, my friend, soon!

A reputable source indicates that the container of limbs have arrived from over-seas and the Jaguars are currently being built.

Now if we could just get them to make a LEFT HAND version, Mrs.Squid will be happy!


----------



## Eldermike

SandSquid said:


> Soon, my friend, soon!
> 
> A reputable source indicates that the container of limbs have arrived from over-seas and the Jaguars are currently being built.
> 
> Now if we could just get them to make a LEFT HAND version, Mrs.Squid will be happy!


Was the original Jaguar offered in left hand? I think it was, you just need a riser.


----------



## Fox O'Philite

DeanRM said:


> I got a Black 40# Jaguar T/D about 3 weeks ago. The limbs came from Howatt. I was told that Martin was trying to set up manufacturing of the limbs in thier Walla Walla factory. I don't know if that ever happened.
> 
> I love the bow. It has no hand shock, super easy to shoot. I think the fact that you can set it up being so center shot along with the elevated rest helps to get awesome arrow flight.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with this bow...espically for the price!
> 
> Hope you guy's arrive soon!:smile:


They make this in a 40# bow, I did not realize that was an option.

http://www.martinarchery.com/jaguartakedown.php

If this is now avalible, I will order one, today.


----------



## Eldermike

Fox O'Philite said:


> They make this in a 40# bow, I did not realize that was an option.
> 
> http://www.martinarchery.com/jaguartakedown.php
> 
> If this is now avalible, I will order one, today.


I was told 45# was the lowest option.


----------



## Fox O'Philite

So was I :crybaby2:



> Originally Posted by DeanRM
> I got a Black 40# Jaguar T/D about 3 weeks ago. The limbs came from Howatt. I was told that Martin was trying to set up manufacturing of the limbs in thier Walla Walla factory. I don't know if that ever happened.



Then I saw this, and am hoping they may be making a 40#


----------



## rattus58

So what IS the price?

Aloha... Tom :beer:


----------



## SandSquid

Eldermike said:


> Was the original Jaguar offered in left hand? I think it was, you just need a riser.


I was hoping that was the case, but I have been told repeatedly by folks at Martin that the New Jaguar riser is redesigned specifically for the recurve.

I do have a LH ShadowCat and LH Tigress riser I might be able to use though....

old Jaguar:









New Jaguar:









*They risers do look very close in geometry, eh?*


----------



## Eldermike

SandSquid said:


> They risers do look very close in geometry, eh?[/COLOR][/U][/I][/B]



Yeah, they look so close I am thinking they are the exact same thing.


----------



## Eldermike

rattus58 said:


> so what is the price?
> 
> Aloha... Tom :beer:


$119.00


----------



## Eldermike

On second look, those risers could be different in the pockets.


----------



## SandSquid

Eldermike said:


> On second look, those risers could be different in the pockets.


Longer and narrower, aye....


----------



## kevin from ohio

after seeing the bow in cabelas new catalog, I called the cabelas in MI.
I was told they didn't have any in the store but they did in the distribution center. He asked if I wanted one shipped in for me. 

How can a store like cabelas have these bows in stock when there are so many of us waiting for our orders to be filled.

I am getting rather impatience.


----------



## sback05

I have one on order also. can't wait to fling some arrows with it. I'm hoping to be dialed in by bow season!


----------



## rattus58

Wow $119..... where are you all ordering from?

Aloha.... Tom  :beer:


----------



## rattus58

Well I ordered one on principal... principally that it was $119 and $28 for shipping from Ye Olde Archery Shop...

Ok... so now I have a Dorado and a Jaguar... 45 and 50 pounds..... and frankly... I could've bought 3 jaguars for about the same price delivered.

Well we'll see....

Thanks... and Why did I buy this again???????

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## SandSquid

kevin from ohio said:


> How can a store like cabelas have these bows in stock when there are so many of us waiting for our orders to be filled.


Simple, first orders placed are the first orders shipped.


----------



## Eldermike

SandSquid said:


> Longer and narrower, aye....


Yep, they are different. Well stay on them lefties are people to.


----------



## Eldermike

rattus58 said:


> Wow $119..... where are you all ordering from?
> 
> Aloha.... Tom  :beer:


http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/traditional-bows-c-45.html

Here is one, $119.00


----------



## Eldermike

rattus58 said:


> Well I ordered one on principal... principally that it was $119 and $28 for shipping from Ye Olde Archery Shop...
> 
> Ok... so now I have a Dorado and a Jaguar... 45 and 50 pounds..... and frankly... I could've bought 3 jaguars for about the same price delivered.
> 
> Well we'll see....
> 
> Thanks... and Why did I buy this again???????
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:


Sorry, i didn't see this before I posted the very same business.


----------



## sback05

here is where i ordered mine from: http://store.stringslinger.com/

$114.86 and $13.00 shipping


----------



## Leafwalker

*Dorado vs Jaguar?*

Hey rattus58, please do let us know how the Jaguar stacks up to the Dorado. I was about sold on the Dorado, but if the Jaguar is in the same ballpark as far as quality, I might just change my mind.


----------



## rattus58

I'll be definitly willing to do a report, I mean I have to have something plausible to tell the missused.... 

One thing straight off I notice is the Dorado is a fairly deflexed arrangement which reminds me more of some of the older bows I've had and the wing I currently do have on my wall. The Pictures of the Jaguar remind me of my hatfield in a roundabout way with the straight riser.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## trapperDave

dang you guys! I'm gonna have to get one now. At a price like that, worse case scenario it will become a bowfishin bow.



I cant imagine NOT being happy with a Martin, shot many of their compounds over the years.


----------



## bowhunterprime

sback05 said:


> here is where i ordered mine from: http://store.stringslinger.com/
> 
> $114.86 and $13.00 shipping




Here is $114.95 and $7.50 shipping

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com...aguar&osCsid=86badfa71ca95b64daaa94578f18d4a7


----------



## rattus58

*Besides the price.... what makes this so desirable?*

The $400 dorado has had copious amount of press...

The jaguar gets a $119 price tag ... $140 or so for me with shipping to Hawaii. So what do you all see in this bow?

I like the dorado's deflex design... and this has a similar hatfield look to it. Why would this at all be considered to be a desireable bow... now that I'm to be a proud owner of one.... 

What is wrong with the limbs? Why should they be considered to be desireable limbs? I'm getting the impression that the limbs are not Martins, nor now Howatts? Who builds them? And why SHOULDN'T I give this to my son..... instead of the Dorado... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## sback05

*Backorder*

anyone have any updates on the backorder situation? Last i heard someone said the limbs are here and the bows are being built, but does anyone know an approximate ship date yet?


----------



## Ratdog68

*The plot thickens...*

I placed an order for Jaguar a while back (with Ye Olde Archery Shop). I ordered the "Next" camo. A couple of weeks ago, I get a call from customer service advising they'd received some in the "APG" camo, and do I want one of those? I was a little confused about that, since Martin shows "black" and "next" as the only options. I've been playin' phone tag with customer service for a couple of weeks now to try and get a pic of this "APG" bow. You'd think someone would wander down, open a box and take a pic with their camera phone... or sumpin' and move ahead. "?" Anyhow... after two weeks, I call Martin and speak with Joel. He's a little non-commital on why the confusion... didn't sound "deceptive" or anything... but didn't seem to deny the possibility of the existence of something in an APG. Had a nice chat with him. Apparently the opening scene of the Rambo movie where you see him bowfishing with a long bow? That's with a Martin Mountaineer (guess what I just bought from Trentcur?). Interesting little tidbit. I digress... so, I call customer service again at Ye Olde Archery Shop and am advised that yesterday, they spoke with Martin again, and were told they no longer have pix of the APG bows, and that the shipment of limbs for "Next" have cleared customs and bows will be shipped to the vendors in about a week and a half. So... me starts to wonder? Are the APG some sort of limited offering? I dunno... just following along the tales I'm getting from two sources.

I told 'em to ship me the "APG" bow they have in stock, it goes out today. 

Hmmm...? Are the "APG" some that are limbs made by Howatt (like I'd heard tale of)? Are the "Next" limbs imported ("cleared customs")? I dunno... but, I'll post pix of my bow when it arrives at my door.   :secret:


----------



## ks_kiwi

Ratdog68 said:


> I dunno... but, I'll post pix of my bow when it arrives at my door.   :secret:


I'd rather see pics of the groups you shoot with that bow once it arrives at the door :wink:


----------



## trentcur

Wow Charles-

You are really growing your collection of feather burners!!!!!!!! Your gonna have to build another wall to hang em on:wink:


----------



## Eldermike

And the wait continues................but the question remains, who is making those limbs?


----------



## Ratdog68

*Lol...*



ks_kiwi said:


> I'd rather see pics of the groups you shoot with that bow once it arrives at the door :wink:


That's an unqualified request... you're assuming those groups would be able to be blamed on the bow and not the loose nut behind the string.


----------



## Ratdog68

*Trentcur....*



trentcur said:


> Wow Charles-
> 
> You are really growing your collection of feather burners!!!!!!!! Your gonna have to build another wall to hang em on:wink:


You have NO idea !! LOL Hmmm... m'be you do. We were kidding about that extra wall you were gonna have to explain to your wife. Yeah... I need more than one LARGE bow rack !! Hmmm... gonna need more than one Black Powder Rifle Rack too... yup... you're right... I need more walls !! :mg:


----------



## kraven

Ratdog68 said:


> That's an unqualified request... you're assuming those groups would be able to be blamed on the bow and not the loose nut behind the string.


ha, good answer.


----------



## kevin from ohio

what kind of customer service is this that everyone keeps talking about?
I have had a bow on order for over three months. I'm sick and tired of hearing how another shipment of limbs on in and bows are being shipped. I just want to know where in the ____ is my bow. At this point i"m going to be hard pressed to ever buy anything from Martin again. How can you offer a product, take orders, and not deliver the product in a timely maner.


----------



## SandSquid

kevin from ohio said:


> what kind of customer service is this that everyone keeps talking about? I have had a bow on order for over three months.


*Only* 3 Months?!?!?!
Dude, I've been waiting since December.





> How can you offer a product, take orders, and not deliver the product in a timely maner.


I think they severely under-estimated demand for the bows and got into a serious back-log situation.... and you get what we have here.


----------



## kevin from ohio

Yea, I know, Just needed to vent a little. I just hope it's here by hunting season.


----------



## Ratdog68

"what kind of customer service is this that everyone keeps talking about?
I have had a bow on order for over three months."

Well... Martin isn't the retailer... they're the maker. I doubt that Martin controls the ordering process of each retailer's inventory ordering. Each retailer probably has won favor with previous volume of sales too. Once an order is placed... how long before each retailer follows through on paying for their inventory requests? 

I got kinda lucky... I ordered my bow about a month ago and one was available to me as of a couple of weeks ago. I've spent two weeks trying to get the retailer to clarify for me "WHY" the bow they have in stock doesn't match the web site that Martin says is what is offered. I've decided to take the "unknown" and hope that it later becomes a little more desirable... fewer numbers of them in existence. "?"


----------



## indianriver

*In stock*

Bowhunters has 8 of the Jaguars in camo in stock 50lb right hand.

www.bowhunterssuperstore.com


Use coupon code ( MAY12 ) and get $ 10.00 off


----------



## sback05

Awesome I just ordered mine. be here in 2-5 days


----------



## mossanimal

I've been waiting for mine from String Slinger and was just notified that there is another delay because of problems with the risers. Has anybody heard of this issue?? I just ordered one from Bowhunter's Superstore who has 50# bows in stock. I hope they don't have this riser issue... whatever it is.


----------



## sback05

*Got my Bow today.*

well it's here! looks fantastic! I shot it just a few times while i was at home for lunch and seems pretty comfortable to shoot. my first 4 arrows at 20yards were in an 8 inch group.


----------



## Eldermike

Got pictures?


----------



## Ratdog68

*Which one did you order?*



sback05 said:


> well it's here! looks fantastic! I shot it just a few times while i was at home for lunch and seems pretty comfortable to shoot. my first 4 arrows at 20yards were in an 8 inch group.


I just ordered up a second Jaguar from Bowhunter's Superstore in the NG1 pattern. The one I have coming from Ye Olde Archery Shop is an "APG" pattern. The APG one should be here on Monday.


----------



## lonewolf93

Does anybody have the 45# version in stock??


----------



## rattus58

sback05 said:


> well it's here! looks fantastic! I shot it just a few times while i was at home for lunch and seems pretty comfortable to shoot. my first 4 arrows at 20yards were in an 8 inch group.


Keep it coming.... mine will be here in a month....  So keep me enthused... keep me crazy... keep my dreams from going hazy


Now that you have these $119 wonderbow..... what has it given up for the price?

Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## jethro21

To anyone who has their hands on one of these, what is your draw length? I am wondering how far it draws before stacking.


----------



## sback05

jethro21 said:


> To anyone who has their hands on one of these, what is your draw length? I am wondering how far it draws before stacking.


I have the 50# one. my draw length is 27" and it stacks up pretty well at that.


----------



## rattus58

*It's stacking at 27"*



sback05 said:


> I have the 50# one. my draw length is 27" and it stacks up pretty well at that.


Hmmmmmmmm.... I'm at 31... hope this doesn't become my first takedown to have limb failure.

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## DeanRM

I have a Jaguar T/D marked 40# @ 28". On my scale, I get 42.0# @ 28", and 44.5# @ 29". So, as you can see, the 2.5# increment is about perfect from 28" to 29". Definately no 'stacking' going on here.

I have one of the earlier versions of the bow. I was told my limbs were made at the Howatt factory. I don't know where the current limbs are coming from or how they compare to the ones that I received.

It's a great bow.....espically for the money!

Dean


----------



## Eldermike

Anyone heard anything new on the state of production on these bows?


----------



## ks_kiwi

Eldermike said:


> Anyone heard anything new on the state of production on these bows?


A friend of mine who runs a pro-shop, said his Martin dealer told him they were backordered for 4-6 weeks.
New product + Popular style of bow + big name manufacturer + very reasonable price = large demand + product shortages


----------



## SandSquid

Eldermike said:


> Anyone heard anything new on the state of production on these bows?


I spoke w/ someone at Martin yesterday... I was told thier first shipment of limbs outsourced limbs are "in-house now" and bows are being produced, they are expecting their second shipment of limbs "very soon" and are "working feverishly to fill the back-orders".


----------



## SandSquid

Spoke w/ Martin and my local shop today. 
Our bows should be here next week sometime, with a week to spare before our Summer Archery Program kicks off in June. 
THANKS MARTIN!!! 

A big factor of the hold-up was I specified 30# bows for my Youth Group, and though Martin does offer them that low, they are really quite an oddity. 

35# bows are a plenty, but there would be several more weeks _at least_, to wait for a 30#. 
So I opted to change them to 35#'ers now, and wait for (2) 30#'ers for some later date, when I can afford to wait on them.


----------



## Dierte

So what are the odds that they will ever make this in LH-kinda pisses me off that they don't


----------



## SandSquid

Dierte said:


> So what are the odds that they will ever make this in LH-kinda pisses me off that they don't


I was told they would not have a Left Hand version, however one might be able to find an older LH Jaguar, or other non-parallel limb'ed Martin riser and use it.


----------



## RandyD

Does anyone have new info on these bows? Who has them available now? I need to pick up two or maybe three. Thanks


----------



## Ratdog68

Sportsman's Guide lists 'em for $140. Ye Olde Archery Shoppe has 'em for $120, (last I heard). BowHunter's Superstore (I think it's called) had 'em for $116.


----------



## SCS

Bowhunters Superstore upped their price to $139.00, but web site says "in stock".
Steve


----------



## Okie1bow

*Hit the Nail on the head???*



Ratdog68 said:


> "what kind of customer service is this that everyone keeps talking about?
> I have had a bow on order for over three months."
> 
> Well... Martin isn't the retailer... they're the maker. I doubt that Martin controls the ordering process of each retailer's inventory ordering. Once an order is placed... how long before each retailer follows through on paying for their inventory requests?
> 
> ****** Ratdog68 has hit the nail on the head. I've spent most of my life in American electricial manufacturing and what's happening here is classic lack of thought by Martin! When you "sub" any parts or whole's out you better have a contract that addresses "ALL" the items Ratdog68 has just mentioned plus at least two dozen more! That contract must include, above all, a "break out and walk away at the sub's expence clause at Martins discression" and a
> "set in plase proceedure" for all subs to meet concerning time frames, min. Po's value, a PERT chart and handleing for all "placed Po's" by Martin! It must include a QA policy that Martin has "COMPLETE" contro over. It looks like Martin has entered into a "sub" agreement that they did not have experience to accomplish well. Manufactures calculate "available working space [ per sq, Ft.] " with profit and potiential profit $'s value also per sq. Ft. The mininum value must be [ examp. 2K ft. sq. available at $20.00/ft. sq, "net" value vs. the ability to earn $20.00 X 1.87 = or $37.40/sq. ft.]. Now, useing P= Profit dollars divided by sales dollars, that is a 38% Gross margin @ $17.40/ Ft. sq. If that is not possible for any reason, people often go looking to "sub" to someone who has the available working space but only a $10.00/ft. sq. "net"
> value to use in their calculations. Why has so much American manufacturing gone over seas? See above. :Subbing" can work if you cover all the bases and very importantly; you can not ignor the psychological issue; Martin is a grand name and a great "player" in this sport. They owe their customer base support for all forms of Archery. If they "cheapen" one segment and have all these problems with that one segment, they "WILL" pay for it accross their line. "Never mess with the laws of natural selection" !!


----------



## Eldermike

Thought I would post something positive here. I agree that Martin got themselves into a hole with this new product, but they seem to be getting out of it. I would assume that many more Jag's have been purchased, and the negatives have actully gone down, which is evidence that they have worked most of the issues out.

I took my jag to a local 3D course yesterday afternoon for some fun shooting. I could have taken several other higher end bows but I like the Jag and the way it shoots. Unoffically, just for fun........I got within 7 points of my friend and his compound (using the trad stakes). The bow shoots great. I am going to wait just a bit longer and order me a 55 lb one in black.


----------



## SandSquid

After a few sessions with my youth group shooting the new Jaguars I have some observations to share.

Cons:
The "average" 10 year old kid (couch sitting video game junky) is completely incapable of drawing 22-25# @ 24" on a 30# bow.
The supplied arrow rest is entirely unsuited for teaching novices, the kids twist the string as they draw and the arrow pull/falls off the rest.
The stock strings should be taken off and cut into little bitty bits, they are pure garbage.

Pro's:
It's one "tough" bow. By that I mean it can survive being dropped on the floor several times.
It is plenty accurate enough in the hands of someone who knows how to shoot. 
With the addition of a sight, I would have no problems with taking a 40# or even 30# bow out in the field hunting.
It's (mostly) a Martin .


----------



## I'm Not Ted

It that's the string I think it is (and I think it is) then the servings are crap. Some kinda metal stuff, like a spring. :noidea:


----------



## bhrtly3

*my view of the Jaguar T/D*

I finaly got my Jaguar last week (after a 6 month back order) and many of the faults listed in this site are correct, the string is junk the serving is coming unraveled after about 20-30 shots, the limbs are kind of unfinished and the arrow rest is cheap plastic, but for the money I have to say it is the best shooting bow I have ever owned. I could have spent twice the money and not had a better shooting bow and if Martin can bring in new people into archery like me that could not afford $250 for even the cheapest of hunting bows then I support them 100%. We can't all start at the top end. 

I can't wait to take it hunting this year.


----------



## Ratdog68

Good to hear you finally got your bow. It's a very good utility bow. A reliable rest, a good string, and some tuning to quiet it down a bit... and you've got a good shooting bow to take out into the brush and not worry about dinging up. It's a good, solid work tool. Congrats on it.


----------



## Rustam Bana

Ratdog: I don't knoow anything about strings as yet but the serving on my string began to unwind before I could even shoot a single arrow. Yet to get them.

Rustam


----------



## Ratdog68

Rustam Bana said:


> Ratdog: I don't knoow anything about strings as yet but the serving on my string began to unwind before I could even shoot a single arrow. Yet to get them.
> 
> Rustam


I've had to repair the serving on mine three times... I need to just put a new string on it. If you know how to put a new serving on... do so. When your strings from SandSquid arrive, keep the OEM one as a back-up. 

I purchased the "How-to" DVD on string making from 3Rivers Archery and started making my own Flemish Twist strings.

You can also eyeball Rob's "how-to" on making an endless loop string on the "build-along" section. Between those two resources, you should be in good shape to keep yourself in strings. 

If you're not apt at working with your hands... you'll probably be just fine to order up some extras from SandSquid to have on hand.


----------



## Eldermike

The factory string is only back served about 4 or 5 wraps. Before I made a new one for mine I unwound about 10 inches of serving on the factory string and back served it again. 

Rustam, you can find several videos on serving a sting by using google.


----------



## Rustam Bana

Hi Ratdog and Eldermike,

I have two strings on order from SandSquid to get me started but will most probably start making my own. I have ordered serving thread and a server, amongst other things, from 3Rivers but the package has yet to come.

Thanks for the tips.

Rustam


----------



## TN Hunter

*Couple of Questions*

If you get rid of the rest, is everything in line to shoot straight off the shelf? If not, what type of rest would be the best?

Currently shooting a 60# Pearson TX-4 @26". Should I order a 40# or 50#?


----------



## Ratdog68

I've added a NAP Center Rest to mine. The OEM one works fine, just isn't going to last... this one is pretty danged close to it in make-up/function/design... just made of more durable materials. I think Martin did their homework on which rest style to use. I'd opt for the 40# if you're currently shooting a compound.


----------



## Eldermike

I have the springy rest on mine. I agree that Martin picked the right type rest for the bow. Nap or springy that's what you need on this bow IMHO. You might as well take advantage of the center shot design of this bow and these type rest do just that.

Rustam, Making strings is fun and not that hard to do. Perhaps someone can suggest a good book or video on making stings for you. I just picked it up from other people who make them.


----------



## SandSquid

TN Hunter said:


> If you get rid of the rest, is everything in line to shoot straight off the shelf?


definately NOT.. the riser is too "cut away" way past center, which is awesome for using just about any commercial rest, but horrid for shooting off the shelf.

I might even use a whisker biscuit on one of my bows for the kids that can;t quite grasp the concept of NOT pinching the nock of arrow and pulling it of the rest when drawing split finger.


----------



## SandSquid

Ratdog68 said:


> s. I think Martin did their homework on which rest style to use.


actually I think Martin went with the absolute cheapest rest they could find, knowing full well that it would be the second thing to be replaced, right after the string.


----------



## Rustam Bana

Eldermike said:


> Rustam, Making strings is fun and not that hard to do.


Hi Eldermike, that is certainly something I intend learning in the coming months.


----------



## Ratdog68

SandSquid said:


> actually I think Martin went with the absolute cheapest rest they could find, knowing full well that it would be the second thing to be replaced, right after the string.


"style" was the operative word there in my point. I didn't praise the materials used.  It was DEFINATELY "low bid".


----------



## Ratdog68

Uh-oh... looks like recent stuff went away... so, Eldermike, here ya go... keepin' it alive !!


----------



## Eldermike

Ratdog68 said:


> Uh-oh... looks like recent stuff went away... so, Eldermike, here ya go... keepin' it alive !!


Yep, this thread made it all the way to page 5, that can't stand...

I had a crazy idea of removing all the flash in the riser holes and doing some painting on it. This bow has another level it could go to, I wonder if Martin knows that?


----------



## SandSquid

I just did a home-brew camo job on a pair of 40# limbs. Looks pretty sweet, really. Will post pics later.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I'm lookin at getting a Jaguar for fishin next year. Gonna be a while though. You guys got me sold.


----------



## Ratdog68

SandSquid said:


> I just did a home-brew camo job on a pair of 40# limbs. Looks pretty sweet, really. Will post pics later.


Lookin' forward to seein' it !!


----------



## Ratdog68

Eldermike said:


> Yep, this thread made it all the way to page 5, that can't stand...
> 
> I had a crazy idea of removing all the flash in the riser holes and doing some painting on it. This bow has another level it could go to, I wonder if Martin knows that?


You fixin' to hunt Zombies with it? Too many of 'em are makin' it to D.C. It's reachin' critical level !! Happy stealth hunting !!! A noble task, indeed !!


----------



## Ratdog68

I'm Not Ted said:


> I'm lookin at getting a Jaguar for fishin next year. Gonna be a while though. You guys got me sold.


Yer easy though... I wanna hear Teucer admit he's ordered up a black Jaguar bow ! :nyah: :boink:


----------



## SCS

OK, question for you guys. Has anyone tried putting the Jag limbs on another Martin riser? I have a Mystic riser at home and would love to try this. You guys say Martin could take this to another level, and this might be it.
Steve


----------



## ks_kiwi

Just FYI
I got my Jag about 2 weeks ago.
The limbs would not fit in the limb pockets - I had to sand the sides about 1/16th" to make them fit.
The 'barrel nut' that the limb bolt screws into would not go into it's housing in the riser (even with a mallet) - not sure if it's the camo dip making the hole smaller? :dontknow:
I got my dremel and ground it out enough to fit.
Other than that and the problems already mentioned with the string and rest, it seems like a good bow. Quieter than I expected and definately able to shoot better than I can :wink:


----------



## Eldermike

ks_kiwi said:


> Just FYI
> I got my Jag about 2 weeks ago.
> The limbs would not fit in the limb pockets - I had to sand the sides about 1/16th" to make them fit.
> The 'barrel nut' that the limb bolt screws into would not go into it's housing in the riser (even with a mallet) - not sure if it's the camo dip making the hole smaller? :dontknow:
> I got my dremel and ground it out enough to fit.
> Other than that and the problems already mentioned with the string and rest, it seems like a good bow. Quieter than I expected and definately able to shoot better than I can :wink:



Sounds normal for the jag. The good news is: it's a great shooter. You will need a new string very soon.


----------



## Eldermike

Ratdog68 said:


> You fixin' to hunt Zombies with it? Too many of 'em are makin' it to D.C. It's reachin' critical level !! Happy stealth hunting !!! A noble task, indeed !!



This could become an art form, I can see a Jag TD show. Not sure what type of glue to use on the glitter.


----------



## Eldermike

SCS said:


> OK, question for you guys. Has anyone tried putting the Jag limbs on another Martin riser? I have a Mystic riser at home and would love to try this. You guys say Martin could take this to another level, and this might be it.
> Steve



wow! now there is an idea! I have no idea if it will work, the angles might be all wrong...but I can't wait to see a picture of it.


----------



## SCS

I emailed Martin, but haven't heard back yet. Limb angle should be fine. It currently has elite target limbs on it, though the magnum limbs were an option, just like the Jaguar. If anyone has a spare set they're willing to loan out, let me know.
Steve


----------



## majestic_rb

*Got my JAG*

I received my jag two days ago! Camo 40#. It went together slick as snot. Not any of the previous problems mentioned here. (My camo dip did seem a bit thin in just a few locations so maybe they fixed the initial problem). I have shot it a couple dozen times. So far the string is Ok, but I am ordering another soon as I don't plan for this one to last. I may switch out the rest and add a basic sight but so far I am very happy for the price. I was trying it out with some of my old easton aluminum xx75s. According to my bow scale it is 39.5# at my 27" draw. Can't wait to get to the range and try it out and more than the 10 yards in my basement!:thumbs_up


----------



## vlcnrydr

Eldermike said:


> Sounds normal for the jag. The good news is: it's a great shooter. You will need a new string very soon.


This is true! 

I picked up a new string from a certain Squid that roams these parts. I've shot probably 30 arrows so far and I can tell you there is a difference. I beleive he has come up with the perfect string for the JAG. :clap:

I need to find a chronograph...


----------



## I'm Not Ted

:set1_thinking: I wonder if you could put the Jag limbs on an excel riser.


----------



## Rustam Bana

Sand Squid, did you manage to chrono the 40# Jag with the various strings?



> I need to find a chronograph...


Rattus may have one to spare....


----------



## Ratdog68

I'm Not Ted said:


> :set1_thinking: I wonder if you could put the Jag limbs on an excel riser.


That's the funniest thing I've see you post !! Nice shot across his bow !


----------



## SandSquid

I'm Not Ted said:


> :set1_thinking: I wonder if you could put the Jag limbs on an excel riser.


Don;t see why not. I know you can put GreaTree, Ragim, KAP, etc. limbs on a Jaguar riser. I have one set up like this currently, 16# GreaTree limbs amke a nice 20# on the Jaguar riser, since it is 2" longer.


----------



## SandSquid

Rustam Bana said:


> Sand Squid, did you manage to chrono the 40# Jag with the various strings?
> Rattus may have one to spare....



I tried and could no get consistant results due to a bad left shoulder (two surgeris in the past year) I'll try shooting them lefty next time, donlt know why I didn't think of that whne I was t the range, I'm not accuare w/ a RH bow being shot LH but at least I'm consistant on my draw and release. just need to not hit the crono is all....

I currenlty have (2) 30# jaguars, (1) 40# Jaguar and a hybridized 20#'er (see above post re:limb exchanges)


----------



## Rustam Bana

No worries and mend soon.

Thanks.


----------



## SandSquid

vlcnrydr said:


> I beleive he has come up with the perfect string for the JAG. :clap:


I just make the strings.... You folks did all the real work on establishing the optimum brace height and thus string lenght. the nock point should be pretty much the same-same for most bow, so I measure that out and then serve the center just long enough to give you room for split-finger and 3-under with an extra inch. I think I've finally settled on a somewhere between a 1-3/4" to 2" top loop and only 1" bottom loop.

16 strands of B-50 or 8125 Dyneema'02 w/ .019 halo give a nice "click" but still keeps the nock throat free floating.

Still working out the # of strands and serving for 450 and 452X.


----------



## Teucer

*Ratdog*

I thought about it but I wish the riser wasn't cut to center and had a slimmer profile, accepted ILF limbs. Maybe the Jag 2 if they make it. What I really wish is they still made the Revelation T/D. Check out the Martin 2005 catalog. Man they had the right idea with that bow. I would buy two of them.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Wow, the Revelation is HOT! So is the Dreamcatcher safari. There is also a certain Jaguar in the 05 catalog...


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Ratdog68 said:


> That's the funniest thing I've see you post !! Nice shot across his bow !


Thankee sai!


----------



## Eldermike

I'm Not Ted said:


> :set1_thinking: I wonder if you could put the Jag limbs on an excel riser.



I am so slow.........ok got it now


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Don't beat yourself up too bad mike. 

I just got 5th page. :whoo:


----------



## rattus58

Ratdog68 said:


> That's the funniest thing I've see you post !! Nice shot across his bow !


What's so funny.... huh? Whatcha Talkin bout?

 :beer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I'm Not Ted said:


> :set1_thinking: I wonder if you could put the Jag limbs on an excel riser.


Just my cleverness Rattus.


----------



## SCS

I missed something.
Steve


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Teucer pushed the excel bow quite a bit a couple pages ago. Said the Jaguar was junk. So now Ratdog gives him crap about it and I came up with comment to match.


----------



## SCS

OK, now I'm caught up.
Steve


----------



## rattus58

Ok Den.... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Here guys. Something I worked up...


----------



## Eldermike

Man that's cold


----------



## rattus58

Hehe.... looks like a Martin-Dorado....


----------



## Teucer

ukey:


----------



## Ratdog68

Teucer said:


> I thought about it but I wish the riser wasn't cut to center and had a slimmer profile, accepted ILF limbs. Maybe the Jag 2 if they make it. What I really wish is they still made the Revelation T/D. Check out the Martin 2005 catalog. Man they had the right idea with that bow. I would buy two of them.


LOL I was hoping to get a rise outta ya. My last attempt failed. Do you recall asking someone on the classifieds for pix of a bow they were selling to be sent to your email? I sent ya pix of a Jaguar and said "Hi".


----------



## Ratdog68

I'm Not Ted said:


> Here guys. Something I worked up...


Ok? So? Where's the brilliant revelation you were presenting ? (Pun intended).


----------



## Teucer

Ratdog,
I knew you were working me, lol.

No I didn't bite yet on the Jag. I did see an older Martin that was probably the early version of the Jag. Not sure of the year, can't remember the name of it. But it was all black including the limbs. The riser was a bit more deflexed. Anyway, just keep the sport going, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Ratdog68

Teucer said:


> Ratdog,
> I knew you were working me, lol.
> 
> No I didn't bite yet on the Jag. I did see an older Martin that was probably the early version of the Jag. Not sure of the year, can't remember the name of it. But it was all black including the limbs. The riser was a bit more deflexed. Anyway, just keep the sport going, that's what it's all about.


I see the word "yet" there. The dark side is very powerful (young Luke). Join me. :evil:


----------



## Teucer

Seriously, I'm really waiting on how they "improve" it for 2010. So Martin, please deflex the riser, radius the shelf, move the center shot, make it ILF, let Samick make the limbs and I promise to join the Dark side. 

What do think guys it could be better than the Dorado. Martin.......do it.


----------



## Eldermike

Teucer said:


> Seriously, I'm really waiting on how they "improve" it for 2010. So Martin, please deflex the riser, radius the shelf, move the center shot, make it ILF, let Samick make the limbs and I promise to join the Dark side.
> 
> What do think guys it could be better than the Dorado. Martin.......do it.


I own a gamemaster and a jag, I am not so sure they are not totally equal today. And the jag wins in the noise level area hands down.


----------



## SandSquid

Sounds like you all want martin to bring back the M-77 Aurora Recurve from 2002!


----------



## Ratdog68

SandSquid said:


> Sounds like you all want martin to bring back the M-77 Aurora Recurve from 2002!


Ummmmm..... no. I likes my Jags just fine, thank you very mucho !!


----------



## Teucer

No that's too FITA, I'm talking trad, something I can shoot off the shelf, ILF so I can play around with different limbs. Has to be flat black or camo.

I saw Win & Win almost came out with one. Saw it in catalog but could never find a dealer, and then it was gone.

Basically I want an ILF DAS without the DAS price.

PS I think I found it but i'm keeping it a secret, the guy who made it so far has only made one.


----------



## RDUArcher

*31" draw works ok??*

Hi,

I'm a little late to the party, but it seems that you did order one of these Jaguars, how do you like it? I'm interested to know how it fairs with a 31" draw (same as me)...

I sent you a PM before finding this thread, sorry about that..



rattus58 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.... I'm at 31... hope this doesn't become my first takedown to have limb failure.
> 
> Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## deerhunter5

Ttt!


----------



## rattus58

RDUArcher said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a little late to the party, but it seems that you did order one of these Jaguars, how do you like it? I'm interested to know how it fairs with a 31" draw (same as me)...
> 
> I sent you a PM before finding this thread, sorry about that..


So far I'm at the point of building out my riser to shoot off the shelf and I'm not quite finished bringing it in to centershot... (sanding). I'll probably have it up and shooting by this weekend.

Aloha.. Tom  :beer:


----------



## kgmtco

*Number of Strands*

SandSquid,

Did I see where the strings you were making for the Martin Jaguar were 16 strands ?
Have you tried 12 and if so how did the bow respond ?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## SandSquid

kgmtco said:


> SandSquid,
> Have you tried 12 and if so how did the bow respond ?


I've done 12 strands for some of the 30# bows I have and I was not "delighted" with them. I had to use a really fat center serving to get a good finger feel and nock fit. Now some folks love a narrow string and don't mind padding up the nock area w/ a few wraps of some dental floss, soI;ve done 12 and eve 10 strands of 8125.. they are faster, but not for everybody.


----------



## deerhunter5

What's the availablity of replacement limbs on these, because I'm considering buying one and that would decide it. thanks dh5


----------



## Rustam Bana

It's been a week or so since e-mailed Martin about spare limbs for the Jag but haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## Eldermike

A phone call to Martin is the best way to get information from them.


----------



## SandSquid

Eldermike said:


> A phone call to Martin is the best way to get information from them.


that is kids tough for Rustam.

You can get limbs from Martin but the cost of the limbs you could buy a whole other bow, just about.

there was one on (55#) e$ay a few days ago.... went for $117.50 and $15.00 shipping: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220472022919


----------



## alanraw

Teucer said:


> I thought about it but I wish the riser wasn't cut to center and had a slimmer profile, accepted ILF limbs. Maybe the Jag 2 if they make it. What I really wish is they still made the Revelation T/D. Check out the Martin 2005 catalog. Man they had the right idea with that bow. I would buy two of them.


I've got a Revelation, so NAHNAHNAHNAH-*NAH*-NAH:tongue: Bought it with 50# limbs and had a pair of 70#@30" made for me, also wound up getting a stabilizer insert put in as well. I, like many people, do not have the SLIGHTEST idea as to why they stopped making them (well...actually, I do know---the same thing that drives everything else: sales). They're awesome---smooth drawing, even at 70#, and great shooters as well. Factory camo is excellent as well. Not quite as quick as the Martin Hunter, but fast enough


----------



## alanraw

Teucer said:


> Ratdog,
> I knew you were working me, lol.
> 
> No I didn't bite yet on the Jag. I did see an older Martin that was probably the early version of the Jag. Not sure of the year, can't remember the name of it. But it was all black including the limbs. The riser was a bit more deflexed. Anyway, just keep the sport going, that's what it's all about.


I could be wrong, but if it was all-black, it was probably the Martin Lynx takedown, which ceased production in 1997. http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1997/l&r/lynxdown.html


----------



## LongStick64

Whats the difference between the Lynx and the Jag ? they look very similar. I've heard the Lynx was a very top of the line bow, is the Jag in the same league.


----------



## Eldermike

LongStick64 said:


> Whats the difference between the Lynx and the Jag ? they look very similar. I've heard the Lynx was a very top of the line bow, is the Jag in the same league.


Not sure how they would stack up. The Jaguar TD is the Jaguar compound riser made into a recurve. The Jaguar coumpound was not a top of the line bow to begin with. However, it makes a very good recurve bow.


----------



## Rustam Bana

SandSquid said:


> You can get limbs from Martin but the cost of the limbs you could buy a whole other bow, just about.


I hope that will not be the case. Besides Martin's limbs, which other manufacturers limbs would I be able to use on the Jaguar riser and would they be similar in quality or better?

Thanks.


----------



## SandSquid

Rustam Bana said:


> Besides Martin's limbs, which other manufacturers limbs would I be able to use on the Jaguar riser and would they be similar in quality or better?


Most anything made by Ragim/GreaTree/Bullseye/etc. They may be a bit short in that there is not as much material between the bolt hole and the end of the limb cup but I have put many different limbs on the Jaguar Risers.
I'll post some pictures later... (I'm just taking a break from writing a Biology Term Paper right now.)


----------



## I'm Not Ted

alanraw said:


> I've got a Revelation, so NAHNAHNAHNAH-*NAH*-NAH:tongue: Bought it with 50# limbs and had a pair of 70#@30" made for me, also wound up getting a stabilizer insert put in as well. I, like many people, do not have the SLIGHTEST idea as to why they stopped making them (well...actually, I do know---the same thing that drives everything else: sales). They're awesome---smooth drawing, even at 70#, and great shooters as well. Factory camo is excellent as well. Not quite as quick as the Martin Hunter, but fast enough


I hate you so much. :aww:


----------



## Rustam Bana

Thanks, Squid.


----------



## alanraw

I'm Not Ted said:


> I hate you so much. :aww:


Hey man, I had to trade *TWO* bows to get that one, one of them being a damn-near brand new Kohannah Kurve But it was worth it:wink:


----------



## alanraw

Eldermike said:


> Not sure how they would stack up. The Jaguar TD is the Jaguar compound riser made into a recurve. The Jaguar coumpound was not a top of the line bow to begin with. However, it makes a very good recurve bow.


Unless I'm mistaken, and don't quote me on this, but if I remember correctly, both the Martin Lynx recurve and the Martin Warthog recurve were based on the same concept as the present day Martin Jaguar: take an old compound riser, put recurve limbs on it, and market it as the "new" takedown offered by Martin Archery. 
Both the Lynx recurve and the Warthog recurve had compound models of the same name, using the same riser, the difference being the Lynx riser was magnesium, the Warthog riser being wood (the Warthog also had wider, thicker limbs). Both used the bolt/ball-bearing limb attachment system. I've owned a few Lynxes over the past few years, but the Warthog was much smoother drawing and more enjoyable to shoot, in my humble opinion. Easy to tune and quiet as well. Here are both a Warthog and a Lynx I recently traded off to bearbowman:


----------



## LongStick64

Anyone have a Black Lynx they want to trade ?


----------



## LongStick64

So Alanraw how would you rate the Jag to the Lynx. I know in principle they look the same but what about all of the issues I've read here about the Jag. Was the Lynx suffering the same issues or was it a better bow. From what I've heard it was a much better bow. It had none of the issues that the Jag has. I'm just wondering if the bow is basically the same concept they had before and made it pretty good why the issues now. I understand that price is probably the contributing factor here. Too bad, I wish they continued with success with the Lynx. Sound like they had a winner there.
That Rev looks very nice, congrats on your pickup.


----------



## alanraw

LongStick64 said:


> So Alanraw how would you rate the Jag to the Lynx. I know in principle they look the same but what about all of the issues I've read here about the Jag. Was the Lynx suffering the same issues or was it a better bow. From what I've heard it was a much better bow. It had none of the issues that the Jag has. I'm just wondering if the bow is basically the same concept they had before and made it pretty good why the issues now. I understand that price is probably the contributing factor here. Too bad, I wish they continued with success with the Lynx. Sound like they had a winner there.
> That Rev looks very nice, congrats on your pickup.


Thanks. The Revelation is a WONDERFUL bow and, as previously stated by a few posters, I wish they would have continued it. 
As far as a Jag/Lynx comparison, I cannot speak because I have never shot a Jaguar. And the 60" AMO length makes me shy away from it, considering my gorilla arms. The Lynx was/is a nice little bow though. Good shooter with a lot of zip to it, although the Lynxes I shot were 60#-70#. You see them on eBay every now and then, although it seems like some of the last few I've seen were the lower poundage target Lynxes with the red or blue magnesium risers. The last one I had was the shiny black riser, although I preferred the dull black magnesium risers they had---no glare


----------



## sticknstring88

I just got my new Jaguar in the mail yesterday. After reading about all of the problems the jags have had, I was not sure what I was going to find inside the box. Other than the camo dip being a little rough, the bow is pretty nice. The limbs both fit in the pockets perfectly, although both of them are labeled B. I also haven't had any problems with the string yet. I ordered it in 50# but it pulls closer to 60. The rest will probably need to be replaced at some point, but it works fine for now. I am hoping all this is a sign that Martin has finally fixed most of the issues with the limb manufacturer. Overall, I think the Jags are great bows for the money. Mine pulls smooth and is very quiet with some homemade yarn puffs. It will be going to the deer woods come Oct. 1.


----------



## Eldermike

alanraw said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, and don't quote me on this, but if I remember correctly, both the Martin Lynx recurve and the Martin Warthog recurve were based on the same concept as the present day Martin Jaguar: take an old compound riser, put recurve limbs on it, and market it as the "new" takedown offered by Martin Archery.
> Both the Lynx recurve and the Warthog recurve had compound models of the same name, using the same riser, the difference being the Lynx riser was magnesium, the Warthog riser being wood (the Warthog also had wider, thicker limbs). Both used the bolt/ball-bearing limb attachment system. I've owned a few Lynxes over the past few years, but the Warthog was much smoother drawing and more enjoyable to shoot, in my humble opinion. Easy to tune and quiet as well. Here are both a Warthog and a Lynx I recently traded off to bearbowman:


Thanks for the pictures, I like both of those bows. Martin is building another cam bow based on the Jaguar riser called the wildcat. I like the way Martin keeps some of the tried and true designs alive by mixing the parts up.


----------



## MrBeefy

*new guy here!*

Im stuck fellas, between the martin jag or the pse kingfisher.Heres my beef, Im in canada, i was aiming toward a kingfisher but there is nowhere to order it here in canada but one pse dealer which dosent carry it. And for some reason u.s dealers wont ship it to canada (there legal here) so it looks like my minds getting made up for me! lol The martin jag is available here. iwas thinking about a 45 or 50lb pull. with a 4 1/2 inch limbsaver coil shock. thanks guys.


----------



## lozzano

*jaguar aroow speed*

Hi Guys,
Does anyone know the average arrow speed on the jag?


----------



## cody roiter

Here is a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLkNOdusmAg


----------



## SCS

Has anyone tried putting these limbs on another Martin riser? I still want to do this if they'll fit the Mystic riser I have at home.
Steve


----------



## Brian

Gee, I would be interested in one of these. Is it correct it only comes in RH? Why not a LH for us lefties?


----------



## jagtech

*New to the Jaguar Bow*

I just got my Jaguar bow and have a few questions. I noticed rubber pads on bottom of limbs,was this for packing or should it be left on as protection between riser and limb. Has any body worked out a good brace height for this bow.Manual said 7 to 7.5 inches. I'm also curious if any one has tried to put a finish on the side of the limbs like varithane for protection.I've thought about putting a martin spring rest on this bow, has any one tried these.Thanks for your input I'm new to bow's and need the help.


----------



## Eldermike

The pads are part of the limbs. I have mine setup at about 7 3/4 inches brace height. I use a martin springy rest and it works great on the JagTD.

I think most of us have lightly sanded the limb edges and refinished them. I just used wax on mine but true oil would work very well.

It's a great shooting bow.


----------



## nickteter

hey im new to bow hunting, like alot of other guys whats a good bow for 200 bucks and is the martin jaguar take down bow any good? im just looking for a good solid bow to go out on the land with


----------



## rattus58

See the above... and yes, for the money I'd take the Jaguar over some of the more prominently advertised starter (CHEAP) bows.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I think it's safe to say that after hearing what I've heard, the JTD is like a 200$ bow for 100$.


----------



## rattus58

I think that is about right or because of the aluminum riser, maybe even a little more... but this is a bow that certainly is valued right.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*release*

on the u tube ad the guy is shooting with a release... is this the martin ad or someones own little movie...


----------



## rattus58

No idear.... but it isn't the first time I've seen someone shooting a recurve with a release.... seems counter-intuitive... but hey.. he's shooting aint he... :grin:

Much Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## jagtech

*jaguar take down*

Hey Eldermike thanks for info .


----------



## jagtech

*Jaguar Mods*

I was reading another thread on this sight where somebody was having an issue with noise.He felt it was because the bolt that holds the riser is smaller than the riser hole. He used a larger bolt and tapped out the riser. I thought about this and thought a bushing would do the same thing without modifying the bow. I found some 3/8 poly tubing at the hardware store { .19 a foot } I cut two pieces the same thickness as limb.The fit is tight over the bolt,put them in some boiling water and forced them on with a socket. I had to trim the outside of bushing to fit the limb hole. I used a sharp utility knife to scrape it to size. They seem to work great but haven't shot it yet-raining.


----------



## jagtech

*More Jaguar mods*

Don't know if you guy's where as unhappy with the Jaguar picture on riser as I was but I thought a small piece of walnut would look better. I pried the kitty cat sticker out and used it as a template for shaping the wood. I glued it in with a little clear silicone. It won't make it shoot better,but Looks way Better. I,ll try to attach a couple pictures.


----------



## jagtech

*Mod pictures*

Here's the pictures of the mods,easy and cheap my favorite.


----------



## Eldermike

jagtech said:


> Hey Eldermike thanks for info .


You are very welcome


----------



## maghunter

After reading about the jag td I found that cabelas sell them n ran down to check them out especially since they are so cheap. Long story short the one on the shelf had a extremely loose limb, with no customer serv available they gave me a wrench to tighten it cuz I didn't feel comfortable stringing it like that. Anyway the bolt was bottomed out I pulled the other limb n checked bolt lengths etc they were the same length. By the time cabelas idiots could figure out how to put a good bow together I had about enough. I did take a couple shots but the commentary of the ignorant staff I just handed the bow over and walked out without a word said. Poor milling on the one riser, but the second bow actually didn't shoot bad. I didn't notice it being loud nor did it produce bad hand shock and it actually pulled fairly smooth def worth the money. Sorry for the long story I'm kinda venting lol.


----------



## rattus58

so did you or did you not... ?

Much Aloha  :beer:


----------



## pure havoc

anyone know if it has been drilled and tapped for front sights?


----------



## DeanRM

It is drilled and tapped for sight/quiver and stabilizer.


----------



## pure havoc

DeanRM said:


> It is drilled and tapped for sight/quiver and stabilizer.


Dean 
Thanks looks like I will be picking one up now


----------



## jagtech

Does anyone know what the best string length is for this bow.It sounds like 7.75 to 8.0 inches is a good brace height for this bow.Should I buy a 58,or 59 amo string or should I just go with 60 amo and twist the string? Also it sounds like a fast flight flemish string the way to go.Any help is great.


----------



## PAkilla86

jagtech said:


> Does anyone know what the best string length is for this bow.It sounds like 7.75 to 8.0 inches is a good brace height for this bow.Should I buy a 58,or 59 amo string or should I just go with 60 amo and twist the string? Also it sounds like a fast flight flemish string the way to go.Any help is great.


PM SandSquid on here....he makes banging strings for the Jag. I got mine last week and man is this thing a heck of alot smoother...and yep its deffinetly faster as well. For $10tyd you cannot beat it!


----------



## NickColon13

*Great Bow. Cheap Price.*

My uncle has one. I was gonna buy it but he didn't have one for me to test. But now he does. I'm gonna buy it soon. I got to shooting this bow. And I did not want to put it down. I was shooting it at 50#. This bow is so accurate and it shoots fast! The shelf that the arrow shoots off actually helps you shoot what your aiming at in my opinion. Bottom line, this bow is amazing. It's pretty light to. The limbs and the riser are really nice. The limbs are really durable. Once you take it all apart you only have three pieces, the riser, and the two limbs. Definitely a good buy. On a scale from 1 to 10 it would definitely get a 9 pushing 10.


----------



## warped Arrow

The Jaguar is also one of the few modern bows that can be converted very easily to an ILF recurve. By doing this you can get better quality limbs that are adjustable as well. The conversion is fast, easy, and almost monkey proof! PM me for info if you would like to hear more.

WA


----------



## muzzyman1212

i was going to buy a dorado but all the positive reviews for the jag and at only $119 bucks i think it will make a good first recurve for me :thumbs_up


----------



## I'm Not Ted

muzzyman1212 said:


> i was going to buy a dorado but all the positive reviews for the jag and at only $119 bucks i think it will make a good first recurve for me :thumbs_up


I'd be careful. This thread is older. Some of the newer reviews are much less than stellar. Limbs aren't very good. However, I would say that if you wanted to spend a few extra bucks, the Jag riser and the ILF adapter plates that Warped Arrow sells would be a good way to go. You could get some good ILF limbs and be set with a pretty awesome bow... JMO though...


----------



## muzzyman1212

what about at 45# and i have a 28" draw so the limbs wouldn't be under a ton of stress or would it not matter because the limbs suck so bad?


----------



## I'm Not Ted

It's your call.

I've seen a lot of delams with these limbs, but the one's that got the early batch like Rattus or Sand Squid or Eldermike, are very happy with them. I think Martin outsourced them to another company after that and then they started having problems but I'm not totally sure. (if some one knows, just say so) 

Like I said, it's your call. Those limbs will still be under plenty of stress...


----------



## warped Arrow

Not to toot my horn, but....

I'm Not Ted had the perfect solution....My plates and ILF limbs....For under $100.00 more you can have a great shooting rig.


----------



## Cajun_Chuck

*Well...*

Hello all. First post here and glad to have found the site.

I pulled the trigger on one of these earlier today. I finally finished reading this entire thread. Everything was going great alllll the way up to the limbs comments on the last few posts, but I can always address that when I get the bow in.:wink:

I am amped up now! Thanks y'all. I will be posting some pictures/video and groups when I get the chance. Will also have to look into this mysterious "squid" individual for some strings...as I read he is the one to go to for this particular Martin.


----------



## Cajun_Chuck

*String?*

Yeah, the instructions are pretty sad at best and the string is quite poor, but overall looks pretty darn good. Have not had a chance to bring her outside and give it the old arrow throwing test, but will give it a run this weekend.


----------



## Devout

I'm happy with mine! Under $101 to my door from Sports Authority. It was my first purchase of 2011. I bought it on New Years day at 8AM.


----------

